# [ODMP] Oklahoma Bureau of Narcotics and Dangerous Drugs, Oklahoma ~ November 18, 2005



## Guest (Nov 19, 2005)

A Agent with the Oklahoma Bureau of Narcotics and Dangerous Drugs was killed in the line of duty on November 18, 2005

*http://www.odmp.org/officer.php?oid=17993*


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

The Officer Down Memorial Page Remembers . . .






















Agent Choc Douglas Ericsson 
*Oklahoma Bureau of Narcotics and Dangerous Drugs
Oklahoma*
End of Watch: Friday, November 18, 2005

Biographical Info
*Age:* 38
*Tour of Duty:* Not available
*Badge Number:* Not available

Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Vehicular assault
*Date of Incident:* Friday, November 11, 2005
*Weapon Used*: Automobile; Narcotics involved
*Suspect Info:* Shot and wounded

Agent Ericsson succumbed to severe head injuries sustained when he was run over by a vehicle following a short pursuit in Woodward County.

Agent Ericsson was off duty, at home, when his wife came home and informed him that a vehicle had followed her and their children home from the grocery store and had attempted to run her off of the road. When Agent Ericsson went outside to investigate the vehicle backed out of the driveway and fled. Agent Ericsson immediately got into his unmarked department vehicle and pursued the vehicle a short distance.

After the vehicle finally stopped Agent Ericsson attempted to subdue the driver, who was high on methamphetamine. During the struggle the suspect was shot once in the chest as he began to drive away, dragging Agent Ericsson.

Agent Ericsson was taken to Mercy Health Center, in Oklahoma City, where he remained until succumbing to the injuries.

Investigation of the incident determined that the suspect had followed several other people in a reckless manner that evening while high on methamphetamine.

Agent Ericsson is survived by his wife and three children.

Agency Contact Information
Oklahoma Bureau of Narcotics and Dangerous Drugs
4545 N. Lincoln Blvd
Suite 11
Oklahoma City, OK 73105

Phone: (405) 521-2885

* _Please contact the agency for funeral information_

*»* Be the first to leave a Reflection*»* Leave a Reflection*»* List all officers from this agency*»* Update this memorial*»* Printer friendly view


----------

